# New products!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

New Reels from Akios!!

Check out the SCORA 100 spinning reel and the new "LITE" 656's from Akios.


http://www.carolinacastpro.com/categories/new-products

Tommy


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

When I checked them out on your site, it looked the like the 656 CTM and 656 CTM Lite weigh the same (16.5 oz). Are you sure you have the correct weight for the lite version?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I love my factory 12-8 4-8oz cast pro spinning rod, but have you ever thought of putting low rider guides on one? Have them on a st Croix mojo and like them on that rod. I think they help prevent sum wind knots when I use braid, which I prefer on my spinning setups. Curious if there would be a down side if I had one custom made? Big fan of your rods.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Benji,

Thanks for the kudos.

No down side on a custom with low riders.

Factory rods are laid out and produced to work for as many fisherman as possible, "please the masses" if you will. I opted to go with a traditional spinning and casting layout for the factory rods to best accomplish that. 

Blanks are available for custom builds.

Tommy


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the answer Tommy. That's going to be a late Christmas gift to myself.


----------

